# a image resizing/conversion request



## Inu268 (Dec 26, 2006)

hello, I am curretly stuck with paint so...would someone mind doing me a favor?






make this image 144x80, and save as a png, size must be lower than 300kb





and this one 480x272, a png again
, size lower than 300kb

that is it, thanks in advance


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Dec 26, 2006)

Like so?
edit... oops, went off half cocked...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2006)

There ya go, the Xenogears logo didn't turn out well, so you may have to ask somebody else to help:






and the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 resolution image:


----------



## Inu268 (Dec 26, 2006)

yay thank you guys
I couldn't stand looking at that hot shots golf pic anymore


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 26, 2006)

Glad to be of any help


----------



## phoood (Dec 26, 2006)

There's a "power toy" from the microsoft website that lets you easily resize images.

Its called Image Resizer @ http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloa...ppowertoys.mspx
or
http://download.microsoft.com/download/whi...wertoySetup.exe


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 26, 2006)

I widescreened 'em a bit...
(I had already started.. so I figured I'd finish..)


----------

